

Astrid shutting down - abbot2

This came via email today.<p>Subject: Astrid Winding Down<p>Hi xxx,<p>First off, we want to sincerely thank you for being an Astrid user over the years. Your support every step of the way has meant the world to us. As of August 5, 2013, we will be closing the Astrid service.<p>We know that a transition can be tough, but we want to make it as easy as possible for you. Please go to this link: astrid.com&#x2F;home&#x2F;export to download your data.<p>Once you have your data, we recommend you check out one of these applications. They will allow you to easily import your data, so you can pick up where you left off: Wrike, Wunderlist, Sandglaz, and Any.do.<p>When we built Astrid, we sought to help as many people as possible become happier, healthier and more productive – and we certainly hope we helped you. Thank you again for your support.<p>Best regards,
Jon Paris &amp; the Astrid Team
======
Sprint
They were bought by Yahoo so it was only a matter of time. 90 days of notice
(the notice was May 2nd) is not much.

------
felipelalli
Sad

